# Log in Broken Bridge Upper Animas



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

There is a log on the left side of the river at the first center rock. We were able to go right. it will probably move around with increasing flows so heads up. there is another log in the last rapid below 'soda pop' on river right. We were able to go left.


----------

